# Celebrities & Fans Don't Wear Masks at Superbowl



## win231 (Feb 14, 2022)

Despite mandate.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/where-were-masks-celebrities-fans-130227195.html


----------



## rgp (Feb 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/where-were-masks-celebrities-fans-130227195.html




  Is that field non-smoking ? Everything around here surely is. .... If so, why was that player permitted to light-up a cigar after the game ?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 14, 2022)

As somebody said online today, strutting around the Super Bowl VIP suites maskless -- and then insisting that children wear masks to school the next day -- is a form of insanity.  

Wear the damn things, or don't wear them.  But don't not wear them, then insist that other people wear them.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 14, 2022)

Where I live masks will no longer be needed starting March 15.  I will wear a mask, if I go to a store on the 14th but on the 15th I am going destroy all my masks, maybe burn them and mix myself a good strong rum and coke to kiss the last 2 lousy years of my life goodbye and thanks for nothing world for ruining my life.

By the way, if you think that getting rid of the mask is too soon and there are many people who do, I have news for you.  Keep wearing it for the rest of your life if that is what you want.  You can even sleep wearing the masks so you will not catch all those variants from your bed.  Just stop complaining about people who don't want to wear them anymore.  This is what happens in a democracy.  We are suppose to have choice.  I chose to burn and destroy all my my masks and walk the land without fear!  That is MY Choice!


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 14, 2022)

Y’ know, in this democracy, most folks have happily chosen not to poop, pee or spit snot on the sidewalks out of consideration for others and their own wellbeing. Does that interfere with your freedom of choice? I would certainly complain if people felt that not being allowed to poop or pee whenever and wherever they felt like it interferes with their freedom of choice, and went ahead and did it.
And I make the choice to continue wearing a mask as long as I feel it protects me from people who like to express their freedom by expelling pathogens into the air, and that there are odds that the pathogens could be harmful. When they go away and the probability lessens, I’ll dump the masks.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 14, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Y’ know, in this democracy, most folks have happily chosen not to poop, pee or spit snot on the sidewalks out of consideration for others and their own wellbeing. Does that interfere with your freedom of choice? I would certainly complain if people felt that not being allowed to poop or pee whenever and wherever they felt like it interferes with their freedom of choice, and went ahead and did it.
> And I make the choice to continue wearing a mask as long as I feel it protects me from people who like to express their freedom by expelling pathogens into the air, and that there are odds that the pathogens could be harmful. When they go away and the probability lessens, I’ll dump the masks.



There is nothing wrong with the mask per se.  What is wrong is telling other people to wear a mask and then not doing it yourself.


----------



## David777 (Feb 14, 2022)

Outdoor mask mandates in California have been a lowest common denominator, one size fits all approach lest the weakest links, an ethnic group with much higher rates, that pays least attention to policy, monkey see monkey do, even ignore such more. Residents and businesses have since long ago understood the political game going on.  It is awesome that so many citizens in the stadium were seen without masks by the whole country, laughing at those making policy for what they are. We couldn't delivery a bloody nose punch better.  Last winter as a skier had to awkwardly wear masks in ski resort lift lines that after the season ended showed hardly anyone ever catching COVID-19 outdoors infected so.   Indoor mask wearing is and has always been a different situation that people will follow.  Make policy like the 65mph freeway speed limit for the sake of the few so feeble they can barely drive safely at that speed and the predictable result is an average road speed in the mid 70s.

https://deadline.com/2022/02/super-bowl-los-angeles-official-mask-mandate-end-1234927198/

_Without mentioning the mayor by name Barger observed, “This past weekend, we witnessed more than 70,000 fans in attendance for the National Football League NFC Championship game at SoFi Stadium, with a vast majority not wearing masks.” A quick glance at the “Rams Fam Cam” from the game confirms that statement. Barger called the lack of compliance “extremely discouraging.”

Barger said that L.A. Public Health officials have indicated “_*we have not observed any Covid-19 spikes resulting from prior games this season from games at that stadium.*_” She also maintained that she fully expects next week’s Super Bowl, also at SoFi, “will see even lower masking compliance.”  Failure to make the change would, she maintained, “again call into question why we have stricter County mandates in place that are neither followed nor enforced, causing more feelings of frustration for residents who have been subject to masking requirements more strictly enforced in other settings like schools, restaurants, and retail.”

The the logic of easing a regulation simply because it is not followed or enforced is not air tight; There is also the option of increasing enforcement. But local officials have been loath to do that, saying they prefer “educating” business owners, especially after restrictions on restaurants early in the pandemic roused strenuous objections from that sector. As of this moment, however, L.A. Public Health officials are standing their ground on masking at outdoor mega-events._


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 15, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> There is nothing wrong with the mask per se.  What is wrong is telling other people to wear a mask and then not doing it yourself.


You wouldn't be thinking about British Prime Minister, Boris Johnson, would you?  He's the guy that likes to play "elbow" with other "good ole' boys" but I just read that the British public is getting pretty fed up with him.  He's the guy that told his country to get with it when it comes to social distancing and the wearing of masks and then broke the rules by "partying hardy" with a bunch of friends of his.  Makes me wonder?


----------



## win231 (Feb 15, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> You wouldn't be thinking about British Prime Minister, Boris Johnson, would you?  He's the guy that likes to play "elbow" with other "good ole' boys" but I just read that the British public is getting pretty fed up with him.  He's the guy that told his country to get with it when it comes to social distancing and the wearing of masks and then broke the rules by "partying hardy" with a bunch of friends of his.  Makes me wonder?


Same here.  We had daily "Emergency" news conferences with the chief medical experts, the president, mayor & governor telling all of us to "social distance" while they stood shoulder-to-shoulder.  They also started the mask mandates - but of course they didn't have to wear masks.
And that was months before any _"miracle fix everything" _vaccine was available.


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2022)

LOL - the Super Bowl Celebration today, crowds packed like sardines, yellin' & screamin' in each others faces.  I saw 2 masks in the crowd.
And no masks on reporters.


----------

